# Suggestions for a beginner



## 97browng (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

I have been a fan of Warhammer for many years starting with painting the figures and then moving onto the PC games. A few months ago I noticed that The Black Library had a deal on where a few audiobooks for only £0.99 so I thought I would give them a try. I bought Apocalypse (Space Marine Conquests), Resurrection (Horusian Wars) and Horus Rising (Horus Heresy). So far I have listened to the first two and while I liked them both I must admit I enjoyed Apocalypse much more. I found the store more interesting and I thought it was read far better (I was absolutely gripped with it). Resurrection was OK but I could see it was only the start of a series and while I enjoyed it I am glad I listened to Apocalypse first.

I am yet to delve into Horus Rising (I know the Horus Heresy is a massive series) but before going any further I wanted some advice on where I should go next. As I said I liked Apocalypse best so far but I have noticed all of these are about Space Marines and Chaos, I would like to try something with other races (even if it is a Space Marine encounter with them). 

I have an Audible subscription so most books are available via that. However to add to the confusion they also have a 2 for 1 on the books below at the moment;

Hereticus
The First Heretic
Saturnine
Tales of Heresy
Deliverance
The Primarchs
Caves of Ice
Vaults of Terra - The hollow mountain
The Traitors Hand

I have quite a few credits so would happily buy them all however is it worth it? Also I note that many of them are parts of a bigger series. For example the Hollow Mountain is book 2 in the Vaults of Terra series (and a lot of the others are part of the Horus Heresy). So do they all need to be read in order? If so it could be a long time before I get to them so I probably wont bother, certainly not with the Horus Heresy selection above as some of them are well into the series.

Thanks very much for your help in advance.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Hi buddy, I can recommend the early novels of Caphias Cain (Caves of Ice and The Traitors Hand) as they are really enjoyable and good fun. The First Heretic is a decent dark HH novel and was a good read.

By the way this part of the forum is pretty much dead (not sure why). I usually just post my ratings of any novels I still read for my own personal record!


----------

